# Online sperm donors are legally responsible for resulting children



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/science/2007/11/internet_sperm.html

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2007/nov/19/health


----------

